# Central VA Bike Festival May 18, Lynchburg



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

During the fall RBR ride in the DC area I mentioned a local metric century in the Lynchburg area that I volunteer for. A few folks expressed some interest in the Central Virginia Bike Festival when we were talking about meeting again. I figured I'd send out an invitation to the general RBR populous to come and join in the festivities on May 18. I'd love to see a few folks come down so I can show the same hospitality I received in DC.

We've added a century loop to the metric route we've had in the past. The century and metric have spectacular scenery from the parkway on the Thunder Ridge climb and descent to the Peaks of Otter. You climb from the lowest point on the parkway in Virginia to the highest point in one continuous climb of around 13 miles. It is long but not very steep and worth the climb for the views. You also have the option of a beautiful 40 miler that rolls around the foothills of the blue ridge without the climb.

I'd love to see a few folks join me and the missus for a ride.

Linky: Central Virginia Bike Festival

There was also talk of meeting up at the Wilderness Ride or Mountains of Misery in the Blacksburg area the next weekend. I'll be up for that as well if anyone is going to be there.

VaughnA
___________


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

If I wasn't doing the Tour de Floyd the day before, I'd be there.

I'm already signed up for the Wilderness Road Ride. Look for the fat guy on the blue Tarmac that is sweating just putting his shoes on. That will be me....


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about it. I'm doing the Mountains of Misery the following week. It is a matter of making back-to-back trips to VA from NC.

The 13-mile climb is awesome. Here's the view at the halfway mark:

http://www.virtualblueridge.com/parkway_tour/overlooks/00073.asp


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Vaugh,
I'd like to do this ride again but I may be racing that weekend. If not racing, I hope to come up & do the century.

dan


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

capt_phun said:


> Hey Vaugh,
> I'd like to do this ride again but I may be racing that weekend. If not racing, I hope to come up & do the century.
> 
> dan


Come on back, I'm not sure which I'm doing, the century or metric. If I do MOM I'll probably do the metric on my geared bike. If I decide on the Wilderness Ride I may ride one or the other on my Singlespeed. Remember to use your brakes on the descents!

Vaughn


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Vaughn. I was one of the guys on the DC ride with you and I remember you asking us to check the ride out. Looks like a fun and lung expanding/leg testing event. I will definately be taking a bike with a compact crank and new brake pads! Looks like a go for me and maybe I can convince a riding buddy to join me.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

varoadie said:


> Thanks for the heads up Vaughn. I was one of the guys on the DC ride with you and I remember you asking us to check the ride out. Looks like a fun and lung expanding/leg testing event. I will definately be taking a bike with a compact crank and new brake pads! Looks like a go for me and maybe I can convince a riding buddy to join me.


I'd love to see you again. If you can make it come on down, a compact would be nice but like I said it isn't extremely steep but it is longer than McArthur Bvld! I've done it on my singlespeed with a bit of pain. 

VA


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm trying to decide between the Central VA bike Festival or the MOM, but If I ride the Central VA ride, I'll give you a ping, if the offer's still out there.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

millerinva said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Central VA bike Festival or the MOM, but If I ride the Central VA ride, I'll give you a ping, if the offer's still out there.


Sounds good to me. I'll be doing CVBF then going down to do the Wilderness ride on Saturday before MOM with a group from Lynchburg. I've decided to skip MOM this year, good luck if you do it. It's a killer, one of the hardest rides I've done.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Today (April 30) is the last day before the price goes up 10.00. I'm hoping to see a few of you there for the ride. I haven't decided on the length. I'm taking the singlespeed so after Thunder Ridge I figure I'll see how I feel at the break. If I'm frisky and feeling ok, I'll go for 100, otherwise 62 will be nice enough. If a couple of you join me I might have incentive to do the 100.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*Last Chance Bump*

I figured I'd bump this up one last time just to see if any stragglers are interested in joining me on a beautiful challenging ride. I'll be the fool on the singlespeed staggering up Thunder Ridge. 

VA


----------



## sswayne (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm just got my first road bike so I may be interested in doing the 40 mile. I am going to share this with a couple friends and I will let you know if we end up signing up. If not keep posting up rides in the area b/c my friends and I would love to become more involved on the biking scene in the area.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If I didn't have riding plans in the Western NC mountains this weekend, I would sign up in a heartbeat. 

Hope to see it repeated in the near future.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

sswayne said:


> hmm just got my first road bike so I may be interested in doing the 40 mile. I am going to share this with a couple friends and I will let you know if we end up signing up. If not keep posting up rides in the area b/c my friends and I would love to become more involved on the biking scene in the area.



Come on up and enjoy. The 40 miler is a great ride with beautiful scenery, one of the most beautiful loops in Va IMHO. We'd love to have you, remember that there is no signup the day of the ride. 

Vaughn


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Well it was a great ride with a 'bit' of rain for the last 2 hours but the new Century route made for a fun and rather difficult ride. It ended up being 108 miles and 10000+ ft of climbing including the 3300 ft up thunder ridge. The new century loop was a lot of rollers and short steep climbs for 40 miles. Difficult but not killer. Not as hard as MOM but I'd still call it a challenge century. I think I finished around 6.5 hours or so but I didn't really notice the time. I wanted pizza and dry clothes. Come on up next year!


----------

